# Best scroll saw blades available in UK



## skronk

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me the best brand to buy available over the counter or post in UK ?

Thanks


----------



## bobman

hi i use niqua from hobbies


----------



## puzzler

Hi
Like Bobman I too use hobbies blades I like them very much
Regards Puzler


----------



## pixy

Try Mikes workshop in the US cheaper and better than UK supliers and as quick Mal


----------



## Mouse

Mikes Flying Dutchman are the best there are,they cut better and last longer than any others I have tried.
When I have ordered from him they arrived in 5 working days,postage at cost about $2
He only does pinless. 
http://www.mikesworkshop.com/


----------



## skronk

Thanks to bobman, puzzler pixie and mouse for replies.

Next question. The saw will be Jet JSS 16...

Can anyone say what size blades are required for a novice to practice on. I am not sure if all saws take the same size.

Oh, and pinless or not ?

Thanks again. Appreciated.


----------



## Mouse

Almost all saws take the same length blade (5") or metric equivalent. Check out Mikes website for types and tpi and their uses as this will depend on what you are cutting He only sells pinless which is what most scrollers use. Mike does a trial pack of the most common blades that is a good investment.
BTW The Jet is one of a number of chinatiwaneze clones including my SIP which I am very happy with.


----------



## jim_mex

Original comments removed - sorry I screwed up!

I suggest you contact Mike for Flying Dutchman blades at http://mikesworkshop.com/ who ships to the UK and gives tremendous service and help.


----------



## Mike M

Jim,
Would you email me, please.
FD Mike


----------



## Gill

Jim, the link you posted isn't working for me. Could you check it again, please?


----------



## Mike M

Jim is wrong. 
Bernd does not sell blades to the UK. I am the dealer for the FD blades.
FD Mike


----------



## stevebuk

http://www.laubsaegen247.de/

There you go Gill..


----------



## Gill

Thanks for the link, Steve.

Although I have no need to contact Bernhard to order blades, I am at a loss to understand why he would not be able to deal with the UK. As I understand it, any limitation on him doing so would be contrary to EU legislation which promotes trade across national borders within the EU.

:-k


----------



## Mike M

Gill,
The FD name is a registerd name. They can only me sold with permission by me. Bernd is not allowed to sell the FD blades in the UK. 
FD Mike


----------



## Gill

That may be so, Mike; I am not disputing it. Nevertheless it must surely be true to say that Bernhard is allowed to deal with the UK and wrong to say that he does not sell blades to the UK? They may not have the same brand name as yours but they are the same blades and he is free to sell them to UK customers.


----------



## Mike M

OK Gill,
He can sell anything he wants but can not use the name Flying Dutchman.
FD Mike


----------



## Mouse

The website shows Bernhard sells blades under many different names but he does not sell under the Flying Dutchman name. 
I personally deal with Mike his blades are the best and his service is second to none.


----------



## Gill

I'm pleased we've got this sorted out  . I quite agree that Mike provides an excellent service; I've been happy to purchase blades from him in the past and will continue to recommend him to others because he's so very good. All I'm trying to do is point out that the same blades are available elsewhere if scrollers wish to hunt them out.

Think of it as being a bit like buying a box of breakfast cereal from a supermarket. A lot of supermarket own-brands are made by the same companies that produce big-name brands, yet customers often find it reassuring to purchase the big-name brands even though the own-brands might be more economical. So long as the customers can make an informed choice, who is to say which customers are right?


----------

